# Ralph Vaughan Williams: Beyond My Dreams - Music for Greek Plays



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Heather Lowe / Alan Tongue / Britten Sinfonia / Joyful Company of Singers
Ralph Vaughan Williams: Beyond My Dreams - Music for Greek Plays

Release Date January 12, 2018
Duration01:02:39
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateApril 19, 2017 - April 20, 2017
Recording Location
St. Jude-on-the-Hill, Hampstead, London

3.5/5


----------

